# [OT] Festplattendefragmentation

## Realmaker

Hallo

Ich benutze eine ReiserFS-Partition und manchmal, meistens dann wenn ich gerade gar nichts am Rechner mache (z.B. mein Zimmer aufräumen  :Smile:  ), fängt die Festplatte an zu rattern, und das ziemlich lange. Ich habe mal gehört, dass ReiserFS sich selbstständig defragmentiert. Dagegen hab ich auch soweit nichts, nur stört es, wenn ich z.B. gerade Warcraft3 spiele, die Festplatte wieder anfängt zu rattern bis sich der Rechner ganz aufhängt (die Festplatte ratter aber munter weiter.). 

Gibt es Tools für ReiserFS, mit denne ich gucken kann, wie stark meine Partition fragmentiert ist (und welche, mit denen ich sie defragmentieren lassen kann  :Smile:  )?

Danke

----------

## Crash80

soweit ich weiss gibt es in den intelligenten dateisystem von linux keine defragmentierung, siehe dazu auch ( auch wenns für ext2 ist ):

Ext2 - Fragmentierung

hoffe ich verzapf kein blödsinn  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

Hört sich vielmehr nach dem updatedb cronjob an, der da bei dir läuft. Checke das mal.

----------

## Realmaker

Also ich hab mir man cron durchgelesen und an den Stellen gesucht, die angegeben wurden, aber da war nichts von updatedb zu sehen.

Wie kann ich das anders kontrollieren?

----------

## Fibbs

Schau doch erstmal, woher das "Festplattenrattern" eigentlich kommt. Einfach während das wieder passiert, top aufrufen und schauen, welche Prozesse gerade Last verursachen.

Dann kannst Du immer noch schauen, woher der Prozess kommt, bzw. wie Du ihn deaktivierst.

Gruß,

Fibbs

----------

## Realmaker

Das setzt aber voraus, dass das rattern dann kommt, wenn ich nicht gerade etwas spiele  :Wink: 

Aber wenn es "außerhalb" mal auftritt, gucke ich mal nach, danke für den Tipp.

----------

## ketjow

Wenn das "Festplattenrattern" wieder anfängt,  dann starte mal "top" und guck, ob updatedb läuft. In cron ist es standardmässig an, aber unter dem Namen slocate ( /etc/cron.d/cron.daily ). Slocate benutzt die Datenbank, die mit updatedb aktualisiert wird.

Gruss,

ketjow

----------

## psyqil

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> Das setzt aber voraus, dass das rattern dann kommt, wenn ich nicht gerade etwas spiele 

 Ctrl-Alt-F2  :Wink: 

----------

## Realmaker

Schon klar, nur meistens schmiert der Rechner ab und die Festplatte rattert weiter. Das ist ja das seltsame

----------

## christophd

bei mir ist das auch ähnlich. der computer "friert" bei mir ein. laut cron läuft dabei updatedb.

Was macht ein updatedb?

Warum hängt es sich auf?

----------

## oma

Könnte sich um das Update von "locate" handeln - ist das drauf? Falls ja - vergleich mal das rattern mit 

```
locate -u
```

sollte das update "per Hand" ausführen

----------

## Realmaker

Japp, hört sich genauso an.

----------

## Ezekeel

@christophd

updatedb oder locate -u (soweit ich weiss ist das das selbe) erstellt eine Datenbank für das schneller auffinden von Dateien. Die datenbank kann mit locate aufgerufen werden. man locate hilft weiter

und abschmieren darf er deswegen eigentlich nicht -> belastet zwar die HD, aber die CPU wird kaum belastet!

----------

## Realmaker

Hm, ich hatte aber schon immer das Problem, dass mein Rechner bei Festplattenzugriffen reaktionsträge wird  :Confused: 

----------

## Jlagreen

Hi,

in dem fall empfehle ich xfs

cpu auslastung macht da absolut nix aus  :Cool: 

einziger wermutstropfen ist, dass keine auto-kontrolle beim boot (alle bestimmte anzahlen von mounts) wie bei ext3 existiert, weißt da vielleicht jemand ne lösung?

----------

## hoschi

wieso auto-kontrolle?

genau der wegfall ist ja einer der vorteile des journaling  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inte

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> Hm, ich hatte aber schon immer das Problem, dass mein Rechner bei Festplattenzugriffen reaktionsträge wird 

 Trotz aktiviertem DMA?

----------

## hiroki

also ich habe gemerkt, dass als ich noch (vor zwei wochen?) Xfree 4.3 benutzt habe hat unter X die maus nicht geruckelt bei intensiven festplattenaktionen. jedoch unter X.org ruckelt die maus sehr. teilweise bleibt sie sogar ganz stehen. und ich kann dann für gewöhnlich den festplatten nutzenden prozess nicht mehr beenden (falls ich ihn selbst gestartet habe, z.b. cp oder mv von einer parti zur andern) weil sich die maus einfach nicht mehr bewegen lässt. auch tastatureingaben werden manchmal wenn es extrem ist erst eine minute später verarbeitet. somit muss ich dann geduldig abwarten   :Evil or Very Mad:   also das ruckeln nervt eigentlich schon, ja, und ich denke 100%ig dass es an xorg liegt, weil ich das mit xfree nicht hatte. ansonsten habe ich an meinem rechnernichts geändert. und ein soooo übertrieben subjektiver eindruck kann es nicht sein. zumal ich von X.org (nach lesen viele threads) immer nur gehört habe dass es schneller, höher, weiter und besser ist   :Confused: 

----------

## christophd

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit updatedb bzw locate -u eine geringere Priorität zu geben? (Eine ganz ganz niedrige)

----------

## hiroki

also bei mir ist das anscheinend schon so gemacht... mit "nice":

/etc/cron.daily/slocate

```
#! /bin/sh

if [ -x /usr/bin/updatedb ]

then

        if [ -f /etc/updatedb.conf ]

        then

                nice /usr/bin/updatedb

        else

                nice /usr/bin/updatedb -f proc

        fi

fi
```

----------

## makenoob

 *Jlagreen wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> in dem fall empfehle ich xfs
> 
> cpu auslastung macht da absolut nix aus 
> ...

 

Ich kenn mich mit Dateisystemen und esp. xfs nicht so aus, aber wozu sind denn dann die Parameter in /etc/fstab ? Im Handbuch steht doch was von fsck:

Das sechste Feld wird von fsck ausgelesen um festzustellen, ob es nach unsauberem Herunterfahren des System nötig ist das Dateisystem auf Inkonsistenz zu prüfen. Das Root-Dateisystem sollte in diesem Feld eine 1 haben; alle anderen Dateisysteme eine 2 (Dateisysteme, bei denen keine Prüfung notwendig ist eine 0).

oder hab ich da jetzt was grundsätzlich falsch verstanden? Nagut, ein Intensivtest auf "Bad Blocks" wird da AFAIK nicht durchgeführt, aber das kann und sollte man dann ja auch von Hand machen.

Marc[/list][/code]

----------

## Realmaker

Eigentlich ja:

```
hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=SAMSUNG SP1614N, FwRev=TM100-24, SerialNo=S016J10X624994

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=34902, SectSize=554, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: (null):

 * signifies the current active mode

```

----------

## Jlagreen

 *makenoob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das sechste Feld wird von fsck ausgelesen um festzustellen, ob es nach unsauberem Herunterfahren des System nötig ist das Dateisystem auf Inkonsistenz zu prüfen. Das Root-Dateisystem sollte in diesem Feld eine 1 haben; alle anderen Dateisysteme eine 2 (Dateisysteme, bei denen keine Prüfung notwendig ist eine 0).
> 
> 

 

hab diese einstellung in der fstab und meine boot partition wird ja auch gecheckt, weil sie ja ext2 ist, bei xfs jedoch braucht man die xfsprogs und da gibts xfs_check und xfs_repair und die kennt fsck nicht, da es wohl nur mit ext2, ext3 läuft

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

alle x mounts wird das passende fschk zur partition aufgerufen. da xfs aber die partition bei jedem mounten selbst checkt, tut das fschk von xfs nichts.

```
$ apropos fsck.xfs

fsck.xfs [fsck]      (8)  - do nothing, successfully

```

deshalb kann man in die fstab als letzte zahl auch getrost eine 0 eintragen, da es egal ist, ob fschk.xfs nun gar nicht aufgerufen wird oder ob fschk.xfs erfolgreich nichts tut   :Cool: 

xfs_check musst du schon selber aufrufen, aber es reicht meistens, wenn du das tust, wenn xfs dich beim mounten darauf aufmerksam macht.

lorenz

----------

